# Almost Finished



## duey377 (Feb 28, 2016)

My 67 Fastback is almost completed.should finish it up this week.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 28, 2016)

Cool looking bike.I've got a red 70 coaster brake fastback. I've never seen one in gold before, is that an original color?


----------



## duey377 (Mar 1, 2016)

TACH] No. its the color of my other Fastback




Big Moe said:


> Cool looking bike.I've got a red 70 coaster brake fastback. I've never seen one in gold before, is that an original color?


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 2, 2016)

Pretty. Is that a 67, or 68?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 2, 2016)

Whoa, what a pair!


----------



## duey377 (Mar 3, 2016)

It's a 1968


----------



## duey377 (Mar 5, 2016)

Just a chain and some tweeking and its all set..


----------



## tech549 (Mar 6, 2016)

brings back some memories had a blue 68 back in my senior year of high school and my wife had a 65 convertible  red. real nice Schwinn too!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 6, 2016)

duey377 said:


> View attachment 290641 TACH] No. its the color of my other FastbackView attachment 290641



Whoa.......cool pair of beauties!   Envious!


----------



## duey377 (Apr 16, 2016)

My 68 Fastback with my matching 68 Fastback.Oh and my Doberboy Samson.


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 16, 2016)

Cool Combo!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2016)

That turned out nice!!! car is to die for as well..... :eek:


----------

